
Game of Life Rebooted - farhanhubble
https://repl.it/talk/challenge/Game-of-Life-Reebooted/13089
======
farhanhubble
A quick and dirty implementation of a stochastic version of Conway's Game of
Life. Uses Poison distribution to update cell state.

